# Country Style Ribs (SV & Grill)



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2017)

*Country Style Ribs (SV & Grill)*

Last time I did these I used 140° for 24 hours, then to the Grill.
This time I did the same thing, but for only 21 hours.

Put them in 3 Double sealed Vac Packs with some Pork Rub.
Then into my Sous Vide Supreme @ 140° for 21 hours.
Then removed them, dried them off, and put them on my Hot Weber Q.
I flipped them all over at least 4 times, adding some "Thin" BBQ sauce with each flip.
Then into the kitchen to catch up with some Taters Au Gratin & Corn.

These CSRs beat all previous ones I have made with Grill, Smoker, or Crock Pot, and tied the ones I made with SV the last time.
I doubt if they could possibly be better, however I believe I will try 18 hours next time, instead of 24 or 21, just to see.

The Leftovers made Awesome Football Game Snacks (See Pics).

Simply Awesome!!

Thanks for stopping in,

Bear




3 Bags in SV Rack:








Fresh out of SV Bath:







Flipping & saucing on the Grill:







Last Flip on Weber "Q":







Leaves just starting to turn here:







Just brought in from Grill:







Plated up with some Taters Au Gratin & Corn:







Leftovers:







Snacks for Penn State Game:







Snacks for Eagles' Game:


----------



## gary s (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice Indeed  Looks great  Sure like the Pics

Gary


----------



## idahopz (Nov 4, 2017)

It is early morning in North Idaho today, and those would make a perfect addition to breakfast!


----------



## griz400 (Nov 4, 2017)

Darn nice looking meal there bear as always .. p:cool:ints to you bear


----------



## cornman (Nov 4, 2017)

Looks good bear!  PSU needs to get going...maybe your delicious eats will bring some luck. ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2017)

idahopz said:


> It is early morning in North Idaho today, and those would make a perfect addition to breakfast!



Thank You Pete!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Darn nice looking meal there bear as always .. p:cool:ints to you bear




Thank You Griz!!!

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2017)

cornman said:


> Looks good bear!  PSU needs to get going...maybe your delicious eats will bring some luck. ;)



Thank You CR !!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks good to me,a little less sauce on mine please 
Richie likes it


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2017)

tropics said:


> Looks good to me,a little less sauce on mine please
> Richie likes it



Thank You My Brother!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2017)

gary s said:


> Nice Indeed  Looks great  Sure like the Pics
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks real tasty Bear!  I think you've found the way to nail CSR's!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Looks real tasty Bear!  I think you've found the way to nail CSR's!



Thank You Justin!!
Yup, this SV has upped my Game on some of these tougher meats, for sure!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

